# Milky White Cables Scarf Knitting Pattern



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I love to make stay-on scarves and this is one of them. I called it "Milky White Cables Scarf". This pattern is knitted with seed stitches and combination of C6F and C6B cable stitches by using US7 DPNs. Gauge is not super important.

The price is $5.99.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milky-white-cables-scarf

It also has matching hat and the name is "Milky White cables Hat" too.

There is a promotion, buy these 2 patterns together and get $1 off. No coupon code needed and previous purchases can be applied too. It will end at end of this month.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Very pretty...

Lovely cabling...

~~~


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Now, that's a lovely scarf, Christy!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

OOOHHHHH isnt that a gorgeous thing--my first words that came into my head!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice design and beautiful work


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous cable work!


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! I love stay-on scarves also and frequently knit
them as gifts.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful quilt


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

tweeter said:


> Beautiful quilt


Quilt ?????

~~~


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! This is so beautiful.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty !


----------

